# Forged Stainless mono, Nakiri ,with hollow geometry, prototype



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

I got this one all handled and finished. I have been testing it daily for the last few days, made a video today too, which will be uploaded shortly.
So the specs, this one is a forged swedish steel, fully stainless @ 62 hrc. It is mono steel, not a san mai blade.
Its a small blade 146mm cutting edge, quite tall at 58mm. The tickness on the spine above the heel is just under 3mm, tapering to 1.5mm on the spine above the tip. No where near as dramatic a taper as on one of my Gyuto, but with the hollows above the edge, it just doesn't need it. The bevels are flat and stone finished with a micro bevel. Above the bevel on each side there is a soft ground hollow, this has been hand finished.
As this is a prototype I inscribed Will.C. on the top of the knife, I need to get a nice forge stamp made for this type of finish in the future.
So here are the pics. Hopefully will show the special details. Video to follow. I've been making some bad a**e chilli con carne
The handle is stabilized walnut burl, with Vascota burl both ends.

Very keen to hear what you guys think on this one.
Thanks all,
Will


























































Once I have given it a bit more testing I will put this one up for sale on my site, as a prototype.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great, and I don't mind that handle at all.


----------



## echerub (Aug 13, 2012)

I like the geometry on it. The edge profile with the front corner belly may be an acquired taste  I think you'll have fun testing it out!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like about 60% of the blade is flat for your choppin' and you can rock with the rest of it. I think it'd work well.


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys, yes I thought a bit of belly towards the tip would make it a bit more versatile, making more usable tip for cross and sectional cuts in onion. I've done some herbs with it and it does rock very well too. T.B.london is lending me a Nakiri, very kind....so I can have a play with a more traditional height and profile.
I suppose the main thing I wanted to test here is the hollows above the bevels.... This video is taking an age to upload. Should give you a good idea on how it cuts though.


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks really great, how much did this cost him?


----------



## echerub (Aug 13, 2012)

I find the "sharp" tips that most nakiri have to be quite nice for cross-cuts on garlic and onions. The "hard" corner makes it just like a gyuto tip for that task as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not a fan of the front,the blade height,or the rocker for a Nakiri. This is of course just my honest feelings on this prototype. I am a huge fan of your work.


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, i will have to agree with the rocker, nakiris should be much flatter at the tip. 
But i love the aesthetic of the grind.


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys, your honest feedback is invaluable, this is my first Nakiri, i'm sure there will be more. So flatter profile, with a more angular tip? Would fit a more traditional version of the knife. I do like the height....but...probably with more length Practically, this one could easily be 50mm and not make any difference to how it cuts, just a little to weight and handling.
CandleJack, this one was not a commission, it is a prototype. After my testing, if someone likes it.... I will let it go for a discounted price, as its a test piece. It all helps pay the rent....:running:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 13, 2012)

WillC said:


> So flatter profile, with a more angular tip? Would fit a more traditional version of the knife.



That's what people would expect, but no harm in trying out your idea. I haven't seen a nakiri that shape and I'd say as long as you can go flat with most of it, the belly at the front could be very useful. An interesting nakiri, I'd say.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Aug 13, 2012)

Carter nakiri have a little belly at the front. Not as pronounced as yours. I remember reading quite a few comments from people who like this feature, so I would say you are on the right track.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2012)

The more I look at it, the more I get used to the shaping--it's got that smooshy forged look to it. I do think the tip is a bit too rounded for me. I know Butch puts a rounded tip on his, and a little upsweep is good, but I like a pointy tip.

Why'd you grind off the forge scale on the hollow? Or did you grind in the hollow? I don't think it's real critical that the hollow face needs to be uniform, remaining hammer blows won't hurt.

I'd love to see how this performs.


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheers fellas,
Eamon, I ground the hollows. It really makes allot more sense with keeping everything straight during HT, and having some control over the height of the bevels.
I do fancy forging some in, but it would need to be in soft iron clad to work, with out it being an utter pain to keep the thing straight and untwisted during or straightening after HT.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 13, 2012)

WillC said:


> CandleJack, this one was not a commission, it is a prototype. After my testing, if someone likes it.... I will let it go for a discounted price, as its a test piece. It all helps pay the rent....:running:



Hey Will,
I agree with you that it may be a little short ( as mentioned above) But as it is stainless and the height is "usual" and I am drawn to it. I need to try the new design tapered ferule handle also. 

Kindly email let me now what the damage will be. I can send to you a standard Wuesthof nakiri if you like.. with my compliments. It is not high enough for me and the handle on most shorter knives are just too short and thin. Got used to your wa handles... speaking of which...

FYi.. the US Pass~ Around (300mm suji ) has been specifically assigned to be my water-melon and pineapple knife which gives me much joy whenever I use it.IT "frightens" alot of people when I take it out. Had problems at the Singapore/ Malaysian custom/ immigration as they didnt quite believe that it is a kitchen knife ( esp with the Kiretsuke tip and length) and had to convince them that it is too thin for street fighting. Got into the finer aspect of blade geometry adn distal taper... .. tks to The KKF... Anyway..Offered to bring back a pineapple for them to cut it to show them on my way back. Now I am remembered or marked.. becos of your knife!

So let me know ..

hv fun
rgds
~D


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, great to hear its being put to good use, have sent you an e-mail regarding the prototype here.

Here is the cutting video. Finally uploaded, only one hour per minute of video:whistling:
[video=youtube;uijOmY4FjT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijOmY4FjT0&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## zitangy (Aug 13, 2012)

Will.. you are a natural with the nakiri..

~D


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 13, 2012)

like it. how much is one gonna be listed for?


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 13, 2012)

The last bit of that pepper there did not look safe.. But i like the knife, a bit odd shape but i love the forge-look


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

They will run a bit more than my list prices per cm of stainless mono.... Need to add a bit to allow for extra blade material and different finishes involved. Probably around £15.50p per cm with standard handle, customer to provide main block. But I will review it on a mark 2. The first one always takes longer.
And thanks David, I had fun, It was a very hot Chilli con carne, I added scotch bonnet chilli:shocked3:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 13, 2012)

Since you use Swedish Steel and I'm Swedish, what's my Discount per cm?


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

Ha ha...If your on the board of directors at Sandvik steel....your discount could be huge...


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 13, 2012)

WillC said:


> Ha ha...If your on the board of directors at Sandvik steel....your discount could be huge...



:lol2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2012)

That looks like a great performer! Nice job.


----------



## WillC (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm so enjoying this one. Sharpening, (unnecessarily) and using to prepare all my meals at the moment. If I can afford to keep it I probably will.......


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 17, 2012)

WillC said:


> I'm so enjoying this one. Sharpening, (unnecessarily) and using to prepare all my meals at the moment. If I can afford to keep it I probably will.......



it belongs to Sweden :nunchucks:


----------



## WillC (Aug 18, 2012)

What are you like, you can't sell someone steel and then claim ownership of what is made with it.......... would be good news for china if you could :laugh:
I tell you what, as I've decided to keep it, I'll use this one for a bit and then send it off on its travels as an informal pass around, Sweden bagsies 1st point of call:biggrin:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 18, 2012)

Now that is a passaround I would love to get in on!


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like the large, shallow hollow above the edge! The handle looks nice as well, I really like the tapers at the front!


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 18, 2012)

WillC said:


> What are you like, you can't sell someone steel and then claim ownership of what is made with it.......... would be good news for china if you could :laugh:
> I tell you what, as I've decided to keep it, I'll use this one for a bit and then send it off on its travels as an informal pass around, Sweden bagsies 1st point of call:biggrin:



I'm in


----------



## WillC (Aug 19, 2012)

Well give me a little while to play with it and i'll send it off on its travels, EU then the States, :biggrin:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 19, 2012)

Will, I'd like to be included in the stateside passaround, if possible.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## cazten (Oct 7, 2012)

Is a hollow grind above the edge something done in commercial knives? I think this is a really cool design but I've never seen it done before?


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd love to take this weirdo for a ride! (Those words have gotten me in some tight situations before...HAH!)


----------



## zitangy (Oct 8, 2012)

I rechecked the specifications..

at 58mm high .. it should not have any knuckle clearance issues and in fact wld serve as a mini -cleaver of which my sugimoto stainless chinese chefs knife is 190mm long x 950 mm high . Most Nakiris are between 160 adn 180mm long.

wld love if it is a tad longer say at 16cm and the Balance point is at the heel.. that wld be my perfect mini chopper.. excellent for me as home cook for I can cut/ chop adn scoop adn cook as a continuous prep work is not my thing really; ( maybe not so well organized) . From your video.. your cutting or rather chopping technique is more fluent....

Will kindly confirm the *balance point *and I would like to seriously consider getting this for my grandma..

Have fun
D


----------



## RobinW (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like in on the passaround! In Sweden of course....

Thanks


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm just curious. Does everyone here get such ridiculous edges on their knives? That is seriously one _sharp_ knife.


----------



## WillC (Oct 12, 2012)

I am nearly done playing with this one folks will put up as a pass around as planned soon. Don, there is trade off for the polished edge in this particular steel because of its super fine grain i'm finding Its a better, longer lasting working edge taken back to toothy with a 1K. Where as I find with my carbon dammy I can polish the edge and as it blunts it remains toothy and still cuts.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 12, 2012)

That's really cool knife, Will. Great food release, nice looks, cuts beautifully. Well done! I like your board too.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the geomitry idea there.


----------



## WillC (Nov 15, 2012)

Passaround thread now up, open the EU, USA and Canada we can sort the logistics out as we go


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 23, 2012)

Will, do you strop the blade after 1k rather than finish on higher grit stones with this steel. I' m fairly new to the forum but I'd loved to be included on a list of pass a rounds. I'll leave a deposit . I like idea and function of a broad blade with the precision the hollow ground might afford .


----------



## WillC (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry mate, missed that one. I do like to get carried away so I tend to take the edge all the way, strop it at the end with a 1k stone to give it some bit or 1 light pass, then strop as required. If it gets blunt or over stropped, touch it with the 1k again.
Hey Lefty, that board is a piece of apple wood, Its pretty soft but its stood up surprisingly well, It warped a bit but has not moved any more.


----------



## WillC (Dec 23, 2015)

Again a little bump for the sake of the my current project showing the evolution of the ideas and also helping me decide the weight of geometry I'm going for on the current. This one at the thin end of the spectrum for me, the first composite cleaver was much beefier and made use of the weight combining thin geometry.
This piece was the basis for the evolution of this type of geometry for me, based directly from experiencing a very very nicely forged of Takeda kindly lent to me by Tom back in 2012.


----------

